# Fried green tomatoes question



## exactly150 (Jul 11, 2006)

No one laugh, please!!!
  I want to try making fried green tomatos.  Are these just tomatos that are unripe, or are we talking about a certain type of tomato?  Also, anyone have a recipe????  Thanks, Deb


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/shrimp-w-remoulade-and-fried-green-tomatoes-12913.html?highlight=green+tomatoes

Try this one, exactly 150!
Hope it helps!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 11, 2006)

There are no silly questions!!!!  Yes, they are just unripe regular tomatoes.  I like to coat mine with a combination of cornmeal and flour and in the egg mixture I throw in some healthy doeses of Chilula hot sauce or your favorite if you have one.  As soon as they are done and you place them on a paper towel be sure and sprinkle with some kosher salt.  The salt will melt into the hot tomatoes.  Be sure and turn them only once so as to maintain a crunchy coating .


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 11, 2006)

Fried Green Tomatoes are a regular dinnerplate companion here as the weather starts cooling & I still have unripe tomatoes in the garden.

As others have said - they're simplicity itself.  Just seasoned flour &/or cornmeal or a mix.  Slice, dip, saute in your fat of choice - olive oil, butter, bacon drippings, whatever - until tender.  Delicious.

I usually serve them as a side veggie to sauteed catfish.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm glad you asked, exactly150. I'd never have thought of asking but kitchenelf and BreezyCooking's recipes sound delicious. I'll have to give them a go. I bet your recipe is good too, jkath, just haven't clicked on the link yet.

I just love tomatoes. Just as well they're good for you. Shame I love chocolate too.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh - & don't overlook fried - actually sauteed - slices of green or firm red tomatoes as accompaniments to breakfast eggs.  You don't even have to flour them.  I often add them to plates of eggs or alongside an omelette.  Sometimes I sprinkle a little grated parmesan or other cheese on top.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh wow............your post was like a slap in my head.  I love Fried Green Tomatoes and I have quite a few out there on the vine right now and I haven't even thought of it.  THANKS!!!!!  

I just dip mine in beaten egg then flour and fry in vegetable oil.  I make sure I salt and pepper the eggs and flour.  Then when they come out I drain them on paper towels and hit them with more salt while their hot.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 11, 2006)

I LOVE them coated in a really light tempura, and fried...serve with a little basil and lemon juice, salt, and alot of fresh cracked black pepper.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 11, 2006)

Well after posting I ran out to the garden and I'm now enjoying a plate of these.  This is one of those things that I love about summer.

I got to thinking about a recipe I found in a cookbook this winter and I plan to try this one out next: If you want the exact recipe PM me and I'll send it to ya.  

Uses yellow cornmeal, flour, sugar, seasoned salt, cayenne pepper, pepper and you fry it either in bacon drippings or veg. shortening.

I just thought of something else that might be good trying out too.  Panko Breading.  I bet that'd be really good too and light.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 11, 2006)

Panko+ greens matters+lighly pan fried(in good ol butter of course)=heaven on a plate


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2006)

I like to well season my coating and egg dip (as in spicy) and then serve with red or green salsa.

I am surprised that any of my tomatoes ever turn red, as I am always raiding the tomato plants to eat the green ones.  I had my first on Sunday!


----------



## Shunka (Jul 11, 2006)

My most favorite way to fry green (pink maters work great too!) is a batter dipped one. Mix AP flour with a bit of salt (I use seasoned salt), sugar, black pepper and some evaporated milk to make a medium thick batter. Dust the tomatoes in seasoned flour and then dip into the batter and then fry in some hot bacon grease!!!!!!!! These are even good cold the next day!!!!!!


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 11, 2006)

Being from the south, fried green tomatoes are a favorite for me. I had my first of the season at my MIL's on Sunday.  She keeps hers seperate when frying but my Mom kinda stirs hers up and Mom adds a few tomatoes that are turning (slightly ripe). I love them both ways and both coat theirs in flour. I've also had them in a flour/cornmeal mixture and they're good either way. Enjoy!


----------



## exactly150 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  Just wanted to say I made them with cornmeal/ flour breading, and I fried them in some macadamia nut oil - OMG - heavenly.  thanks for all your responses.  Deb


----------



## Constance (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm drooling!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 13, 2006)

Fried green tomatoes are unripe tomatoes, yes.   Originally, they were served when the growing season was ending and you were left with many unripe, green tomatoes on the vine, and the weather was turning too cool to ever hope to see them ripen.  They are traditionally dipped in a mixture of corn meal and flour and highly seasoned with salt, pepper, paprika and herbs.  
I've never seen them available in a local supermarket, however.  I always get mine from a produce vendor in the city.


----------



## daisy (Jul 14, 2006)

Green tomatoes are any upripe tomato, but most people collect them when the vines have just about died off, but still have green tomatoes attached which won't ripen naturally. There are countless ways of using them - in pies, jams, chutneys, relishes, casseroles, pickles, breads, sauces, salsa, even cakes!

*Green Tomato Butter*
3kg green tomatoes, coarsely chopped
2 tablespoons powdered ginger
2 teaspoons powdered cinnamon
1 teaspoon powdered allspice
2.5kg brown sugar
juice of two lemons
2 cups water

Combine all ingredients in a saucepan. Simmer over low heat 2-3 to three hours, until mixture is thick, stirring frequently. Press through a colander  or strainer to remove seeds and any hard bits of pulp. Reheat to boiling and pour into hot, sterilised jars. Seal immediately.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 10, 2011)

the best tasting fried green tomatoes i ever ate were at a county fair years ago.  a little old white haired lady with an ordinary looking iron skillet was cooking these incredible smelling green tomatoes (first i'd heard of such) and drawing a crowd from as far as the smell could reach.  what i  distinctly remember about these tomatoes, besides their being coated with some kind of bread crumbs, was that they were cooked in a powerfully vinegary sauce that practically sent me catapulting up over the top of the ferris wheels.  does anyone know of a recipe for fried green onions involving vinegar?  i've been searching for some time but no luck so far.  or was it just a dream?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 10, 2011)

My grandma would dredge the tomato slices in seasoned flour, fry on both sides in bacon drippings, and them cover with cream, simmer until the cream was thick. Served on a slice of toast (preferrably homemade bread) with bacon....yummy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 10, 2011)

My grandmother fried them in bacon grease and then made a sawmill style gravy.  

She topped the slices of fried tomato with a poached egg, gravy and then two crossed slices of crisp bacon to make a countrified version of eggs Benedict.

Nice!


----------

